# Massey ferguson mf 385



## ken 1968 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,
i need to know what type of spanner or ratchet i require to undo the wheel nuts on the mf385. Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Pneumatic impact if you have one or a good quality 1/2 inch rachet or breaker bar, preferably a 3/4 if you have one. 

Welcome to Tractor Forum!


----------



## ken 1968 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks mate, and wat size does the pneumatic impact have to be?


----------



## ken 1968 (Oct 29, 2009)

and is it the Pneumatic impact drill or wreches that you are refering to, as i am looking to purchase one so need to be sure. Thanks again, and also what the size of the nut and size of the socket that will fit that nut is for the 385.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a 1/2 drive impach wrench. This size works on my tractor but it is a good bit smaller than yours. Depending upon the size of the lugs on the wheels, you may need a 3/4 inch impact wrench. 

I suggest borrowing a 1/2 impact wrench if you can and see if it will get the job done. Then you can buy your own if it does. The draw back to 3/4 inch drive is that you have to buy 3/4 inch sockets or use adaptors.


----------

